# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  My First One Back

## crashdive123

After a few days of practice grinding to get back into the swing, I ground out two knives.  You already saw the one where I had a mishap.  Here is the other one.  The Hong tube is misshapen a little on one side, but with the Hong riding snugly in it, it probably won't be noticeable.  Particulars are 3/16" 1095 steel, OAL 9 3/4", Blade length 4 1/2", Denim Crashcarta scales, brass Hong tube, brass pins, Homemade Mosaic pin, red liner. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## NCO

Looks sturdy and yet elegant, very nice!

----------


## Pal334

Looks like you are getting back in the groove  :Smile:

----------


## welderguy

Good looking knife. Nice polishing job on the blade..

----------


## Sourdough

Nice, I like the shape. What is the that green stuff on the ground.........?

----------


## crashdive123

> Nice, I like the shape. What is the that green stuff on the ground.........?


It's the stuff that was under all that snow we had. :Innocent:

----------


## Reverend Greg

You should be ashamed of that.....that....Knife!what you need to do is put it in a box and send it to me and I will get rid of it for You. :Whistling: 
(G)

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Looks great Crash! What is the overall length..looks like a chopper!

----------


## crashdive123

> Looks great Crash! What is the overall length..looks like a chopper!


9-3/4" with a 4-1/2" blade.

----------


## crashdive123

> You should be ashamed of that.....that....Knife!what you need to do is put it in a box and send it to me and I will get rid of it for You.
> (G)


I was going to send it to you, but I was so ashamed at how it turned out that I just couldn't burden you with it. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Hot diggity dang. Crash is back! Very nice.

----------


## Camp10

Nice!  That is one great looking knife!

----------


## gryffynklm

Very nice, How do you feel now? Pretty good I bet.

----------


## crashdive123

> Very nice, How do you feel now? Pretty good I bet.


Still have a ways to go, but getting better every day.

----------


## woodsman86

Great looking knife, the denim sure makes a nice handle.

----------


## oldtrap59

I remember years ago I broke my hand and had to give up woodworking for several weeks. It was a great day when I could get back to what I liked to do. BTW Nice knife and good to see that your back to what you enjoy doing.

Oldtrap

----------


## Reverend Greg

> I was going to send it to you, but I was so ashamed at how it turned out that I just couldn't burden you with it.


LOL!that is a fine looking piece......I really do like those scales....what other types of Material have you "Crashcarta-ized"?
(g)

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Very nice knife ........I really like your angles for the bevel of the edge. Have you made a sheath for it yet? 

What is its total weight? 

How was the 1095 to work with?       How was it to sharpen? 

Do you seal the Crashcarta after a polish or just bring it to a natural polish? 

Will there be a matching ferro rod?

----------


## Melissa Montana

Looks pretty!
Very impressed!
Now how about a pink one? :Thumbup1:

----------


## crashdive123

> LOL!that is a fine looking piece......I really do like those scales....what other types of Material have you "Crashcarta-ized"?
> (g)


Pretty much andy cloth material or paper that will soak up the resins.

----------


## crashdive123

> Very nice knife ........I really like your angles for the bevel of the edge. Have you made a sheath for it yet? 
> 
> What is its total weight? 
> 
> How was the 1095 to work with?       How was it to sharpen? 
> 
> Do you seal the Crashcarta after a polish or just bring it to a natural polish? 
> 
> Will there be a matching ferro rod?


No sheath yet, and I have to repair my "personalizer" to put my makers mark on the blade.  This one weighs in at 10.75 ounces.  I like working with 1095.  It is relatively easy to grind, heat treat and sharpen.  On my next trip to the supplier I use I want to pick up some that is a little thinner (1/8") to lighten up the blades.  I make the Crashcarta with fiberglass resin, so no sealing needed.  Maybe a firesteel to go along with it - haven't decided yet.

----------


## randyt

Beautiful knife, 1095 is a great steel. Do you soak the 1095 at temperature before quench? I've been wanting to use more of it but with my primitive equipment I don't know if its full potential is achieved with out the soak.

----------


## crashdive123

> Looks pretty!
> Very impressed!
> Now how about a pink one?


Like this?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Beautiful knife, 1095 is a great steel. Do you soak the 1095 at temperature before quench? I've been wanting to use more of it but with my primitive equipment I don't know if its full potential is achieved with out the soak.


I took this to 1625 degrees and held it for 5 minutes, then did a motor oil quench.

----------


## randyt

Thanks, I may try a muffle pipe and a thermocouple with a gas forge. Hopefully with the gas I will be able to hold the temps consistently.

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks, I may try a muffle pipe and a thermocouple with a gas forge. Hopefully with the gas I will be able to hold the temps consistently.


Camp10 uses that method.  I'll see if I can find where he describes how he does it.

----------


## Camp10

@ Crash, 1625 is very hot for 1095.  1525 is a much better temp for that steel.  

@ Randy, Yeah, the pipe works very well.  It does take some practice.  Get the pipe very hot then turn the gas as low as it will go without "poping".  It should take several minutes to get to non-magnetic inside the pipe.  Non-magnetic is about 1450-1475 and you are shooting for 1500-1525.  The soak time is only a few minutes once you get to 1500 (I've played with all kinds of time and temps both with the forge and with my kiln) to get full hard.  If you over heat it (beyond dull orange in color) let it cool slightly by running it in and out of the pipe but dont let it get below non-magnetic.  Quench it as fast as you can get it from the fire and into your oil and make sure the oil is about 125 degrees to start.  It will hold an edge very well with a temper of 375-425 for 90 minutes X2.

----------


## randyt

thanks for the info. do you use a t-couple with the muffle pipe?

----------


## Camp10

> thanks for the info. do you use a t-couple with the muffle pipe?



No.  I just use a magnet and never walk away through the process.  You know the temp when it goes non-magnetic.  The edge will go first so watch the colors and try to keep them even...like I said, practice.

EDIT:  If you have more questions I might help with you can PM me..I hate to take over Crash's thread!

----------


## Skinner

Looks Great ,Glad your Back Workin' on Knives Again .

----------


## Melissa Montana

> Like this?
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Oooh! I'm in LOVE! :Tt1:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Crash - I need to get a Crash Blade this year!

----------

